# Feb 1, 2008 New York Ice Storm



## hikeradk (Dec 17, 2007)

Here is a picture of crews working at Hancock to clean up ice and snow.


----------



## FTGUprprtyMaint (Jan 21, 2008)

so theres an inch of ice there and about an inch of snow on top of it... Do we plow? Or wait until early in the am tonight to go out in case we get more snow


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

plow or its gonna freeeeeeeze......


----------



## hikeradk (Dec 17, 2007)

*Exactly!*

I just got done plowing my accounts just in time before it was going to freeze. 3 inches of some really heavy snow what fun!


----------



## hikeradk (Dec 17, 2007)

*Today's weather*

Some pics from the area.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

heavy snow is better than NO SNOW!!!!


----------



## dieacst (Dec 7, 2006)

*hikeradk*

Anymore pics from that airport cleanup......


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

iceyman;504898 said:


> heavy snow is better than NO SNOW!!!!


haha

true dat


----------



## Petr51488 (Jan 31, 2005)

At least you got snow! All we got was alot of rain!


----------



## hikeradk (Dec 17, 2007)

*Airport Snow Removal Equipment*

Check out some of the equipment videos.

http://www.fortbrand.com/airfield_maintenance_equipment/


----------

